# Potencia B52 no arranca



## Maná 87 (Mar 7, 2009)

hola foreros! como va! yo estoy a mil con la facultad empezando el 2009 con todo (con toda la fiaka! ajaj).. bueno llendo al tema, tengo una potencia para automovil B52 RC800 de 1600WPMPO mi gran problema es que se enciende el led rojo que dice protection y nunca el led azul del power, tiene un integrado TL494 que se encarga de controlar los transistores switching para generar la alterna y elevarla con dos transformadores medianos con nucleo de ferrita. de primera instansia pense en el integradito, lo cambie y sigue igual  , verifique los transistores de fuente y los de salida y ninguno esta en corto, nose que pueda ser acudo a ustedes en busca d sabiduria ya que un compañero tiene la misma potencia con el mismo problema! parece que es algo de fabrica... les adjunto algunas imagenes haber si me pueden ayudar ase bastante que la remo con este aparato no le pego, bueno desde ya muchas gracias. y que tengan buen dia..

saludos

Emmanuel


----------



## santiago (Mar 7, 2009)

para medir los tr los sacaste de la placa no?

si te prende la proteccion capas tenes cruzado un transistor de salida, por eso, medilos pero afuera

saludos


----------



## Maná 87 (Mar 7, 2009)

hola, si los saque para medirlos, y la lectura me da  B-E;655 y B-C;748 en ninguna me dio corto inclusive entre C-E no hay corto, pero vos decis que tengo un transistor NPN en donde iria el PNP a eso te referis con cruzados, no? desde ya gracias por responder...

saludos.


----------



## RaFFa (Mar 7, 2009)

Maná 87 dijo:
			
		

> hola, si los saque para medirlos, y la lectura me da  B-E;655 y B-C;748 en ninguna me dio corto inclusive entre C-E no hay corto, pero vos decis que tengo un transistor NPN en donde iria el PNP a eso te referis con cruzados, no? desde ya gracias por responder...
> 
> saludos.



amigo eso que entre B-C te mida mas que entre B-E  no me cuadra muy bien.yo te recomendaria que mirases la hoja de datos del transistor y te aclares bien si es pnp o npn,cuando ya lo sepas con certeza midelo,tambien, haz las mediciones con las puntas de prueba al reves,si te mide en algun momento algo,tienes un transistor con fugas.
Un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Mar 7, 2009)

Maná 87 dijo:
			
		

> ...la lectura me da  B-E;655 y B-C;748 en ninguna me dio corto inclusive entre C-E no hay corto...



Sería interesante saber también qué modelo de transistor estás midiendo y, si lo sabés, qué función cumple en el circuito.
De todas formas, semejante diferencia entre esas dos mediciones no es muy frecuente. Deberían ser valores bastante más cercanos.

Por otro lado: Según el manual, ¿bajo qué circunstancias se activa el LED de protección?.

Saludos


----------



## Maná 87 (Mar 8, 2009)

antes que nada. les agrdesco a raffa y san cacho por la atensión, y con respecto a las medidas entre B-C y B-E son de el TIP35C pero hay algo que me inquieta, cuando los mido en la plaqueta me miden de todas las formas, ponga donde ponga las puntas miden algun valor pero afuera de la placa miden solo de una manera. puede ser problema de la placa?
la potencia me la dieron ase mucho y no vino con manual, asi que no puedo determinar en que cicunstancias se activa la proteccion, y el manual no lo consigo por ningun lado, ahora, del pin3 sale la señal para el led de proteccion, pero en la hoja de datos del tl494 no dise que podemos utilizar ese pin como piloto de que el integrado esta en proteccion es mas en la pata dice (feedback) realimentacion, podria alguien ver la hola y explicarme un poco mas, desde ya muchas gracias.

saludos

Emmanuel.


----------



## RaFFa (Mar 8, 2009)

Maná 87 dijo:
			
		

> antes que nada. les agrdesco a raffa y san cacho por la atensión, y con respecto a las medidas entre B-C y B-E son de el TIP35C pero hay algo que me inquieta, cuando los mido en la plaqueta me miden de todas las formas, ponga donde ponga las puntas miden algun valor pero afuera de la placa miden solo de una manera. puede ser problema de la placa?
> la potencia me la dieron ase mucho y no vino con manual, asi que no puedo determinar en que cicunstancias se activa la proteccion, y el manual no lo consigo por ningun lado, ahora, del pin3 sale la señal para el led de proteccion, pero en la hoja de datos del tl494 no dise que podemos utilizar ese pin como piloto de que el integrado esta en proteccion es mas en la pata dice (feedback) realimentacion, podria alguien ver la hola y explicarme un poco mas, desde ya muchas gracias.
> 
> saludos
> ...



es normal que cuando el transistor este insertado en la placa te mida de todas maneras,por eso te dijo santixman que lo sacaras para comprobarlo. Un saludo


----------



## Maná 87 (Mar 8, 2009)

gracias nuevamente. pero por que la pata 3 del tl494 larga tension!? todavia no encuentro el problema por el que no enciende la fuente.. desde ya muchas gracias.

saludos.

Emmauel.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 8, 2009)

Hola Emmanuel

La pata 3 no debería mandar tensión, y esprobable que no lo esté haciendo. Debe haber algo más en el circuito que no estás viendo. 
Sea como sea, buscá dónde está la salida de tensión de la fuente y fijate si desconectando el amplificador anda bien.
Probá el amplificador con otra fuente y vas a saber si anda bien. Con eso ya acotás el problema y evitás arreglar algo que anda...

Otra prueba simple que podés hacer es sacar todos los TR de potencia del amplificador (eso también te sirve para medirlos) y probá cómo anda el sistema entero. Si el problema fueran esos TR, debería andar y hasta darte sonido, pero bajito. Si eso no pasa, entonces el problema no está ahí.
Sé que no es una gran cosa, pero sin manera de ver el esquema ni hacer mediciones... Habrá que descartar cosa por cosa.

Saludos


----------



## Maná 87 (Mar 9, 2009)

hola cacho y mira, esa pata condenada que no deberia mandar tension si lo hace!, me doy cuenta por q de la pata 3 sale una pista hasta una resistencia y en serie el led rojo y su katodo va a masa entonces la corriente circula desde el integrado y no hacia el, la verdad ya no se que probar, por favor si alguien tiene una idea comentela! gracias.

saludos.

Emmanuel.


----------



## Larva (Mar 21, 2022)

Hola estoy reparando una potencia b52 mos-640 y me di cuenta que me falta una resistencia pero como no soy entendido en el tema no se que resistencia va
Si alguno tiene fotos de la plaqueta se los agradezco que me las pasen muchas gracias
Esta es la plaqueta


----------



## el_patriarca (Mar 21, 2022)

Estás seguro que te falta una resistencia? Ahí dice J150 o 158

Mejor busca el esquema antes de tocar cualquier cosa


----------



## malesi (Mar 21, 2022)

Larva dijo:


> Hola estoy reparando una potencia b52 mos-640 y me di cuenta que me falta una resistencia pero como no soy entendido en el tema no se que resistencia va
> Si alguno tiene fotos de la plaqueta se los agradezco que me las pasen muchas gracias
> Esta es la plaqueta


Pues ninguna resistencia   
Mira esto Simbologia en PCB J y L


----------

